# [SOLVED]2.6.15 & probs:X hangs,OHCI1394,fbsplash,System.map

## Johnny_Bit

Hi, After I updated kernel to 2.6.15-r1 problems started to appear in otherwise very stable system. First of all when booting system there's some messages about kernel being unable to load gadget driver (code -19), then fbsplash kicks in after a long while (earlier it started superfast). In working systems I don't see any bad thing happening, but when shutting it down it just hangs up, it doesn't even write about sending term signal. Now there's message appearing multiple times in logs:

```
Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU kernel BUG at mm/swap.c:49!

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU Modules linked in: fglrx eagle_usb

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU CPU:    0

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU EIP:    0060:[<c013816e>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU EFLAGS: 00010256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU EIP is at put_page+0x4e/0x69

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU eax: 00000000   ebx: c16f57e0   ecx: c16f57e0   edx: c16f57e0

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU esi: f3c95bc0   edi: 00000020   ebp: b7ef0000   esp: f766dec4

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU Process xscreensaver-gl (pid: 16386, threadinfo=f766c000 task=f2c310f0)

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU Stack: c013bb97 c16f57e0 00000000 ffffffff f78bbc20 b7ef1000 f78c1b7c 00000000

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU f78c1b7c c013bca6 c04db02c f3efde8c f78c1b7c b7ef0000 b7ef1000 f766df44

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU 00000000 b7ef1000 f78c1b7c f3efde8c b7ef0000 b7ef1000 00000001 c013bdbb

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU Call Trace:

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c013bb97>] zap_pte_range+0x162/0x1d2

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c013bca6>] unmap_page_range+0x9f/0xed

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c013bdbb>] unmap_vmas+0xc7/0x177

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c013f671>] exit_mmap+0x4f/0xb5

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c01141ae>] mmput+0x1c/0x60

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c01179cc>] do_exit+0x15e/0x2d8

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c0117bd5>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU [<c0102a39>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU Code: 00 20 57 3c c0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 35 8b 4a 30 89 54 24 04 ff e1 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 08 <0f> 0b 31 00 20 57 3c c0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0

Jan 24 17:56:50 PROGURU <1>Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

```

and this is message from my last try of shutting down the system:

```
Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU kernel BUG at mm/swap.c:49!

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU invalid operand: 0000 [#1]

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU Modules linked in: fglrx eagle_usb

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU CPU:    0

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU EIP:    0060:[<c013816e>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU EFLAGS: 00010256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU EIP is at put_page+0x4e/0x69

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU eax: 00000000   ebx: c16535c0   ecx: c16535c0   edx: c16535c0

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU esi: f4e77d00   edi: 00000020   ebp: b7f40000   esp: f2681ec4

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU Process xscreensaver-gl (pid: 16298, threadinfo=f2680000 task=f5f5a110)

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU Stack: c013bb97 c16535c0 00000000 ffffffff f6d445e0 b7f41000 f26bcb7c 00000000

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU f26bcb7c c013bca6 c04db02c f297a6a4 f26bcb7c b7f40000 b7f41000 f2681f44

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU 00000000 b7f41000 f26bcb7c f297a6a4 b7f40000 b7f41000 00000001 c013bdbb

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU Call Trace:

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c013bb97>] zap_pte_range+0x162/0x1d2

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c013bca6>] unmap_page_range+0x9f/0xed

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c013bdbb>] unmap_vmas+0xc7/0x177

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c013f671>] exit_mmap+0x4f/0xb5

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c01141ae>] mmput+0x1c/0x60

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c01179cc>] do_exit+0x15e/0x2d8

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c0117bd5>] sys_exit_group+0x0/0x11

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU [<c0102a39>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU Code: 00 20 57 3c c0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 35 8b 4a 30 89 54 24 04 ff e1 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 08 <0f> 0b 31 00 20 57 3c c0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0

Jan 24 17:46:33 PROGURU <1>Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU (hubert-15872): Zakończenie

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU gdm-autologin(pam_unix)[15787]: session closed for user hubert

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU gdm[15786]: Zakończenie pracy systemu...

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU ------------[ cut here ]------------

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU kernel BUG at mm/swap.c:49!

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU invalid operand: 0000 [#2]

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU Modules linked in: fglrx eagle_usb

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU CPU:    0

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU EIP:    0060:[<c013816e>]    Tainted: P    B VLI

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU EFLAGS: 00013256   (2.6.15-gentoo-r1)

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU EIP is at put_page+0x4e/0x69

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU eax: 00000000   ebx: c16535c0   ecx: c16535c0   edx: c16535c0

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU esi: f3a389a4   edi: 00000020   ebp: b7e69000   esp: f3b41e9c

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU ds: 007b   es: 007b   ss: 0068

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU Process X (pid: 15791, threadinfo=f3b40000 task=f6e42560)

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU Stack: c013bb97 c16535c0 00000000 ffffffff f6d44e00 b7e6a000 f6947b7c 00000000

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU f6947b7c c013bca6 c04db02c f6dc6bcc f6947b7c b7e69000 b7e6a000 f3b41f1c

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU 00000000 b7e6a000 f6947b7c f6dc6bcc b7e69000 b7e6a000 00000001 c013bdbb

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU Call Trace:

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU [<c013bb97>] zap_pte_range+0x162/0x1d2

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU [<c013bca6>] unmap_page_range+0x9f/0xed

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU [<c013bdbb>] unmap_vmas+0xc7/0x177

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU [<c013f15d>] unmap_region+0x73/0xcd

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU [<c013f3c0>] do_munmap+0xdd/0xf3

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU [<c013f40c>] sys_munmap+0x36/0x50

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU [<c0102a39>] syscall_call+0x7/0xb

Jan 24 17:46:48 PROGURU Code: 00 20 57 3c c0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 35 8b 4a 30 89 54 24 04 ff e1 8b 02 89 d1 f6 c4 40 74 03 8b 4a 0c 8b 41 04 40 75 08 <0f> 0b 31 00 20 57 3c c0 83 42 04 ff 0f 98 c0 84 c0 74 07 89 d0

```

After this message starts new boot message from actual session, like this bug is the last thing, on witch system hangs.

These are the diffrences between old(stable) config and new:

```
3,4c3,4

< # Linux kernel version: 2.6.14-gentoo-r5

< # Sat Dec 17 13:21:26 2005

---

> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.15-gentoo-r1

> # Mon Jan 23 12:47:21 2006

6c6

< CONFIG_X86=y

---

> CONFIG_X86_32=y

7a8

> CONFIG_X86=y

38a40

> CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

66a69,86

> # Block layer

> #

> CONFIG_LBD=y

>

> #

> # IO Schedulers

> #

> CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

> # CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

> # CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

> CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

> CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

> # CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

> CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

>

> #

108a129

> CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

112a134

> CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

118,119c140,143

< # CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC is not set

< CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

---

> CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

> CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

> CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

> CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

121a146

> # CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

145a171

> CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

162a189

> CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

164c191,192

< # CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

---

> CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

> CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

213a242

> # CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

274a304,307

>

> #

> # Core Netfilter Configuration

> #

364a398,401

>

> #

> # QoS and/or fair queueing

> #

366d402

< # CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

391a428

> CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

439d475

< CONFIG_LBD=y

443,450d478

<

< #

< # IO Schedulers

< #

< CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

< # CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

< # CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

< CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

497a526

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

552a582

> # CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

570c600

< # CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

---

> # CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

571a602

> # CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

573a605

> # CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

723a756

> # CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

759a793

> # CONFIG_PPP_MPPE is not set

811a846

> # CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

868a904

> # CONFIG_DTLK is not set

897a934

> # CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

948a986

> # CONFIG_RTC_X1205_I2C is not set

1000a1039

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

1001a1041,1042

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_AUDIO_DECODER is not set

> # CONFIG_VIDEO_DECODER is not set

1022d1062

< CONFIG_FB_SOFT_CURSOR=y

1035a1076

> # CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

1056d1096

< # CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

1064a1105

> # CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

1090a1132,1133

> CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

> CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

1112,1113d1154

< CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

< CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=y

1205d1245

< # CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

1210c1250,1254

< # NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

---

> # NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

> #

>

> #

> # may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

1495c1539

< # Profiling support

---

> # Instrumentation Support

1497a1542

> # CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

1506a1552,1553

> CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

> CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

1540d1586

< CONFIG_PC=y

```

Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Tue Jan 31, 2006 3:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## feiticeir0

Hello.

I've just the same problem as you. Since i've upgraded to kernel 2.6-15-r1 (gentoo-sources) and using frame buffer splash, the same problems you have, i have them..

i havent tried yet, but i believe that is something with the frame buffer splash...

I read somewhere (i cant remember where) that for the ATI drivers to work, frame buffer cannot be compiled...

I'll try to sort it in my lunch time and i'll post a reply later.

Cheers,

Bruno Santos

----------

## feiticeir0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I read somewhere (i cant remember where) that for the ATI drivers to work, frame buffer cannot be compiled... 
> 
> 

 

My mistake here... It's another option.... cause other Linux distos i've tried work well with frame buffer...

I've compiled the kernel again, with no frame buffer splash option (only with frame buffer that i've been using a long time, so i can have more lines in the console) and the error still there.... X still hangs when exiting....

Could it be a kernel bug???

i'll switch to 2.6.14-r5 again...

The only thing i was enjoying was that i didnt need to press the rfswitch of my wireless lan (ipw2200) during to boot process  (when initializing the modules and before it starts the card) for the card to work...

Cheers

Bruno Santos

----------

## tost

I had similar errors with the gentoo-sources.

At the moment i use vanilla-sources to prevent it, because they are working fine..

tost

----------

## Johnny_Bit

I doubt it's because of Ati, it's rather kernel bug with swap memory, or something like that.

I recompiled Kernel and removed gadget support (needed that when 2.6.13 was arounb but now I don't need nor want it) and still there are some issues. 

The second line of kerner errors that i wasn't able to get was something about ohci out ofsequence or something like that...

Anyway, I'll either switch back to 2.6.14-r5 or switch to vanilla or some speed patches, or wait for new release...

----------

## rapolder

same problem here since I updated from 2.6.14 to 2.6.15

xorg crashes (or is it even the kernel) when exiting.

my system:

thinkpad t42

vanilla sources 2.6.15.1

ati-drivers  8.14.13-r3

----------

## camillo

Same here.

Linux 64bit and kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 on a laptop.

----------

## RoundsToZero

Same problem here.  Not using fbsplash, but I am using vesafb-tng.

I also get this error immediately after starting X, even before I try to exit.  I imagine you guys are getting this too.

```

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1899 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNKA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 1899 MBytes.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

Bad page state at free_hot_cold_page (in process 'X', page c16db5a0)

flags:0x80000414 mapping:00000000 mapcount:0 count:0

Backtrace:

 [<c0147901>] bad_page+0x81/0xc0

 [<c01480f3>] free_hot_cold_page+0x53/0x120

 [<f9815b4d>] __ke_ioremap+0x1d/0x30 [fglrx]

 [<c0152ac0>] zap_pte_range+0x150/0x230

 [<c0152c64>] unmap_page_range+0xc4/0x160

 [<c0152de8>] unmap_vmas+0xe8/0x1c0

 [<c0157343>] unmap_region+0x93/0x110

 [<c01576b1>] do_munmap+0x111/0x180

 [<c0157769>] sys_munmap+0x49/0x70

 [<c010305f>] sysenter_past_esp+0x54/0x75

Trying to fix it up, but a reboot is needed

[fglrx] free  AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] max   AGP = 256126976

[fglrx] free  LFB = 47165440

[fglrx] max   LFB = 47165440

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 65536

```

That's starting from when I modprobe fglrx.

ThinkPad T42

Radeon 9600

gentoo-sources 2.6.15-r1

ati-drivers 8.14.13-r3

----------

## RoundsToZero

I found a fix for this http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/12/11/26.

This patch worked for me.

----------

## theomega

Hy,

if this patch helps, could please someone descibe where the files are located on wich the patch has to be applied?

Thanks

TO

----------

## RoundsToZero

Here's the patch I used.  It's the same idea as the other one, but this one I made myself for 8.14.13 (the one on lkml might have been for a newer version, I don't know).

```

--- firegl_public.orig.c        2006-01-26 13:43:10.000000000 -0500

+++ firegl_public.c     2006-01-26 13:43:22.000000000 -0500

@@ -2269,7 +2269,7 @@

 #endif

     pMmPage = virt_to_page(kaddr);

-#if 0

+#if LINUX_VERSION_CODE >= 0x02060f

     // WARNING WARNINIG WARNNING WARNNING WARNNING WARNNING WARNNING WARNNING

     // Don't increment page usage count, cause ctx pages are allocated

     // with drm_alloc_pages, which marks all pages as reserved. Reserved

```

I added this information to https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=118391 which seems to be the same problem that's happening here.  It's been open for almost two weeks, though.

The easiest thing to do would just be wait for a new -r# release rather than patching yourself.  If you want to do it yourself, basically you have to copy the ebuild and files directory to your overlay, and edit the ebuild to apply the patch.  Then remerge the package and make sure it applies the new patch.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

So that means ATI Drivers sucks, not kernel? and where to apply this patch?

----------

## RoundsToZero

According to LKML the old code in the ATI driver was a workaround for a kernel bug.  Starting in one of the 2.6.15 release candidates, that bug was fixed, so the workaround is invalid.

As for where to apply it, just add it to the list of epatches in the ebuild and let epatch work its magic.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Well, tha patch helped with ATI drivers and broked X, but still there's one (or more) bug.

Now I finally got time to look around the messages at boot, and what I see is that at boot I get something like

```
fw-ohci: Self-ID recieved outside of bus sequence
```

 or something simillar, with earlier kernels it didn't happen. Also when booting there's a message about kernel being unable to found System.map (althought this file is in the same place as ita was with other kernels). When shitting down the system, X servers stops smoothly, but fbsplash gets hit and freezes the whole system... I checked if that happend also with earlier kernels to see if it's not hardware fault, but 2.6.14-r5 runed smooth and fawlessly. What's wrong with 2.6.15?[/code]

----------

## RoundsToZero

Are you sure you have OHCI on your machine?  UCHI and EHCI are the most common.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Yup, I'm sure:

```
dmesg | grep HCI

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[18]  MMIO=[e8083000-e80837ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: OHCI Host Controller

```

nVidia's nForce 2 Ultra 400

----------

## jesusperezromero

Hi RoundsToZero, I'm newbe so could you please paste instructions regarding how to install this patch? I created the patch file under the ati-drivers ebuild folder and then I got an error when emerging: Security Violation: A file exists that is not in the manifest.

 *RoundsToZero wrote:*   

> According to LKML the old code in the ATI driver was a workaround for a kernel bug.  Starting in one of the 2.6.15 release candidates, that bug was fixed, so the workaround is invalid.
> 
> As for where to apply it, just add it to the list of epatches in the ebuild and let epatch work its magic.

 

Many thanks!

----------

## RoundsToZero

First edit the ebuild, ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3.ebuild is the one I think.  Where you see all the epatch lines put one in for this patch.  Make sure the patch is in the files/ subdirectory.  Then you have to rebuild the ebuild by doing ebuild /full/path/to/ebuild digest.  Then you should be able to remerge the package.  The changes will get clobbered the next time you sync, but the patched version will already be installed so it shouldn't matter.  You can add the package to the overlay to avoid this problem, but since you are new you probably don't want to bother with that and this will be fine for a quick-fix.

----------

## jesusperezromero

Hey, I successfully patched my ati-drivers and no more shutdown/reboot hangs. 

Thanks so much for your help..

 *RoundsToZero wrote:*   

> First edit the ebuild, ati-drivers-8.14.13-r3.ebuild is the one I think.  Where you see all the epatch lines put one in for this patch.  Make sure the patch is in the files/ subdirectory.  Then you have to rebuild the ebuild by doing ebuild /full/path/to/ebuild digest.  Then you should be able to remerge the package.  The changes will get clobbered the next time you sync, but the patched version will already be installed so it shouldn't matter.  You can add the package to the overlay to avoid this problem, but since you are new you probably don't want to bother with that and this will be fine for a quick-fix.

 

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Now, any sugestions about that System.map stuff, or fb maiking it a little harder to shutdown PC (but, oh cool thing, fbspalsh is now able to switch to X and vice versa), about that ohci thingie? I've tried hard, but still shit happens.

----------

## mgordon

All you need to do is to unmask the ati-drivers-8.20.8 build or the later ati-drivers-8.21.7 and the patch is included. 

```
echo "~x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

A little annoying that they didn't release a stable patched ati-driver when they released 2.6.15. Perhaps a depend or something similar might prevent the whole computer from becoming unstable after upgrading to 2.6.15. It took me a while to find this thread...

----------

## GothicKnight

I'm using the 8.21.7 drivers and the gentoo-sources 2.6.14-r5 and still getting X crashed on exit... No messages of any kind in syslog and no errors loading fglrx on dmesg  :Sad: 

----------

## mgordon

Have you tried using 2.6.15 kernel? Perhaps the latest ATI don't work with old kernel...

----------

## GothicKnight

Yep... 2.6.15-r1 also crashes without the new driver and with it.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Try getting out the framebuffer, or do it my way: Ctrl+Alt+F2, log on as any user with right to shut down the system, type poweroff or reboot, and no problem, I haven't checked the way typing that in terminal thought.

----------

## mgordon

If it's the same error that I had before the patch ctrl+alt+F1 won't work, it is a pretty bad crash whithout the patch...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

to late fbsplash I found a solve in Varuna's answer. Now only things that left for me is: OHCI errors and System.map error.

----------

## GothicKnight

GOT IT  :Very Happy: 

  I've found the problem... I have disabled the radeon's kernel driver, used vesa-tng instead and X is exiting fine.

  The framebuffer is working (I have the splashscreen disabled don't know if that's important) 100% using the set resolution on the own vesa driver!

  Using a ATI M10 (9600 Mobility Pro) getting 2288fps in glxgears and 390 in fgl_flxgears

----------

## Johnny_Bit

I found this thing strange: when typing poweroff in terminal shutdown system without a glitch on radeonfb and vesa-tnb, clicking in gome menus on shutdown computer hangs on exiting X no matter what driver is set for framebuffer

//Edit: I found workaround to OHCI problem: Disable IEEE1394 support. Well, It's acceptable on my system, since I don't have any FireWire peripertials, but that shouldn't work that way. Now I try to put System.map in /boot maybe it'll help.

I think I also disable synchronous start of services, and maybe get initng...

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Bump to say that every problem is gone. To sum up:

1. Hanging X on shutting down computer: Fixed By instaling ATI Drivers version 8.21.7

2. OHCI error worked around by disabling IEEE1394 support (this is the bad way)

3. fbsplash late show resolved by changes in /usr/src/linux/drivers/Makefile - char before video

4. System.map error (/usr is on another partition!) resolved by copying System.map to / and hard cnange to /sbin/modules-update to look for system.map in /

----------

## feiticeir0

Hello all.

I had the same problem!

I emerged the lastest ati drivers (had to unmask them) and everything went fine, except that i had the same problem, without the errors, X still hanging...

i had to recompile the kernel (im using nitro-sources-r3 - 2.6.15) without vesafb but with vesa-tng !!! and everthing is working fine !! 

to answer to GothicKnight, even with splashscreen it works !!!   :Very Happy: 

vesafb is the problem !!!

Cheers

Bruno Santos

----------

## aXi

Hi

Sorry for comming so late, but I have the same problem than you. X hangs when I shutdown it since I have installed the gentoo kernel 2.6.15-gentoo-r1.

I'm now sure that the problem comes from the ati-drivers because when I use the agp kernel drivers (Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"), the problem gets out. My drivers are up-to-date (8.21.7) and I have fixed the firegl_public.c file (http://lkml.org/lkml/2005/12/11/26). So If someone have another solution...

I don't know what to do except come back to 2.6.14-gentoo-r5 or install other graphic drivers, but it seems that some one of you resolve this issue. so...

thx

P.S. Sorry for my bad english   :Very Happy: 

----------

## laurentgedm

I had the same problem. And, moreover, the resolution seems to be weird, or at least the fonts in kde (although it tells me i'm still running the same resolution, i.e. 1280x800).

In addition, the touchpad isn't seen as a synaptics device.

I did re-emerge the ati-drivers (stable version, 8.18.8-r2) and synaptics.

Upgrading my kernel made a working system quite buggy... i'm getting back to my old kernel.   :Sad: 

----------

## aXi

Solved for me too now. I juste had choosen false option in the kernel :

I had 

```

Device drivers --> character devices 

<*> /dev/agpgpart

   <*> ati chipset support
```

But in fact, I don't have ati chipset for AGP, but intel, so just change the option :

```

Device drivers --> character devices 

<*> /dev/agpgpart

   <*> Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support
```

And it's done, no more X hanging. In fact, I know that this error is very stupid, but I thing that I'm not the only one to do such things  :Wink: 

If it can help someone...

----------

## Karl_R

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> I found this thing strange: when typing poweroff in terminal shutdown system without a glitch on radeonfb and vesa-tnb, clicking in gome menus on shutdown computer hangs on exiting X no matter what driver is set for framebuffer
> 
> 

 

I get this behaviour too. Have you resolved it? I notice that you mentioned solving the other problems but didn't explicitly mention solving this one. Have you sorted it?

Cheers

Karl

----------

## Karl_R

 *laurentgedm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In addition, the touchpad isn't seen as a synaptics device.
> 
> 

 

if you 

```
cat /proc/bus/input/devices
```

 and look at the device whose "Name" line do you see either synaptics or ALPS?

For info on setting up the touchpad (mine is a synaptic) the wiki site on Synaptics sorted me out

Cheers

Karl

----------

## laurentgedm

Hi;

i had to re-emerge (upgrade) udev and it worked fine again.

Thanks for your help  :Smile: .

----------

